# Sage Barista Express - parts



## spanspoon (Jan 17, 2018)

Morning.

I am currently using a gaggia classic for my coffee, I've had the machine for at least three years now without any issues.

I have been offered a Sage Barista Express which will pull a coffee but has a leak. It's at a bargain price of £50.

I'll likely buy the machine and have a go at fixing it myself and with a bit of luck it'll be a quick fix.

Is there any common faults with this model? Do you folks know of where to source parts? Or recommend any businesses that can fix these?


----------



## Techno (Feb 29, 2020)

Solenoid leaks
Open it up and find the leak


----------

